# Dorico ET The Flying Theme Mockup Straight From Score



## ed buller (Aug 19, 2022)

I think DORICO is the bee's patella. This the score typed in ( about a day's work ) NO cc tweaking just dynamic markers and Tempo Fiddling. Some Reverb and a taste of Comp across the Master Bus. Mostly VSL with a little help from Berlin and Spitfire.

View attachment ET The Flying Theme Dorico Mockup.mp3








Dorico ET Files:


Hope these help: https://app.box.com/s/59lllg3159ydfp6jxlgefgmxh5yt51cs Best e




vi-control.net





Best

Ed


----------



## ptram (Aug 19, 2022)

It goes very near to a completed work. All you have to do is not coarse editing, but just fine tuning.

Paolo


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 20, 2022)

Very impressive Ed! I'll bet you're learning a huge amount as you enter this in too. I've been following your progress with Dorico and I'm always about six months behind! But I have learned how to mix expression maps from various different instruments which was a big hurdle. I'm surprised though to hear that your using mostly VSL now. Don't you find it useful to mix and match?

My biggest hurdle now it doubling articulations (for accents and such) but then hiding the ones I don't need to see in the score. I know how to do it, but haven't developed a good "work-flow" yet. Do you find yourself doubling articulations much?

In your ET piece, I think the woodwinds could benefit most from CC adjustments. Particularly the flourishes. As Paolo says, its just a matter of fine tuning but since you've gone this far, it would be worth doing. Thanks for sharing as always. Greg


----------



## ed buller (Aug 20, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> I'm surprised though to hear that your using mostly VSL now. Don't you find it useful to mix and match?


Oh I do !....there's a lot of Berlin for the shorts and Spitfire for Divisi. Players 1 and 2 in the woods are all VSL but player 3 iss bbc and sometimes Berlin. Brass again is a mix. Mostly VSL expect mutes and unison's come from Berlin.


synergy543 said:


> Do you find yourself doubling articulations much?


I'm really trying not to turn this into a "holy grail" of mockups. My goals is to beat Noteperformer and get it to the point where I can write on Staves like a full orchestra and have it playback and sound as good as possible. That's it. To then open it up and fiddle would defeat the purpose as then i'm back to the good old days of Cubase mockups and using every tool ( such as doubling )to make things sound as good as poss !. 



synergy543 said:


> In your ET piece, I think the woodwinds could benefit most from CC adjustments. Particularly the flourishes. As Paolo says, its just a matter of fine tuning but since you've gone this far, it would be worth doing. Thanks for sharing as always. Greg


yes they can sound like an organ. Especially clarinets. But again it's about instantaneous playback.

thanks for all your suggestions, I am glad you are making progress. I think Dorico is about a year away from being untouchable in every respect. A couple of new features ( dynamics !!!! ) would make all the difference. 

Best

e


----------



## Saxer (Aug 22, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Especially clarinets. But again it's about instantaneous playback.



Great work!

To avoid the organ effect of the woodwinds you could try to raise the humanisation setting in the Synchron Player (if you use the VSL WWs). Mainly the organ effect is the too MIDIish correct tuning and timing. 
It might be a setting that has to be done just once and maybe only for the 2nd/3rd players to keep important lines in time and tune but add a bit chaos in fuller arrangements.

Do you sell your template? I'd be interested...


----------



## ed buller (Aug 22, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Great work!
> 
> To avoid the organ effect of the woodwinds you could try to raise the humanisation setting in the Synchron Player (if you use the VSL WWs). Mainly the organ effect is the too MIDIish correct tuning and timing.
> It might be a setting that has to be done just once and maybe only for the 2nd/3rd players to keep important lines in time and tune but add a bit chaos in fuller arrangements.
> ...


oh....i'll try that.

You can have my template !

best

e


----------



## Boltrane (Oct 8, 2022)

ed buller said:


> I think DORICO is the bee's patella. This the score typed in ( about a day's work ) NO cc tweaking just dynamic markers and Tempo Fiddling. Some Reverb and a taste of Comp across the Master Bus. Mostly VSL with a little help from Berlin and Spitfire.
> 
> View attachment ET The Flying Theme Dorico Mockup.mp3
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ed. Impressive -- your sample score sounds 98% like a DAW effort incorporating hours (or days) of CC-curve drawing. Dorico seems like a game changer to me for orchestral mock-ups. 

*One question:* Using the sample libraries (e.g., Spitfire), do you have to build expression maps for Dorico? Or does its playback mode automatically find articulations (long, legato, staccato, etc.) within sample libraries?


----------



## ed buller (Oct 9, 2022)

Boltrane said:


> *One question:* Using the sample libraries (e.g., Spitfire), do you have to build expression maps for Dorico? Or does its playback mode automatically find articulations (long, legato, staccato, etc.) within sample libraries?


You have to build them, it gets easy with practice. Most of what you hear are just one playback source per instrument but the strings are using a lot of different libraries

best

e


----------



## PedroPH (Oct 9, 2022)

Mostly great, but aren't some parts missing? Or maybe they are there, but the volume is too low. Sometimes I don't hear the main melody, but only what would be a secondary part.


----------



## Boltrane (Oct 9, 2022)

This makes me wonder: (1) if one's score will be played by an actual orchestra, then advanced-playback scorewriters like Dorico are a really, really welcome alternative to the drawing-CCs-in-a-DAW status quo; (2) in producing realistic mock-ups, what is the Dorico app doing? For example, have its makers programmed in the typical rise and fall in CC-dynamics values for long articulations?


----------



## ed buller (Oct 9, 2022)

PedroPH said:


> Mostly great, but aren't some parts missing? Or maybe they are there, but the volume is too low. Sometimes I don't hear the main melody, but only what would be a secondary part.


Not Sure. I used the recent Berlin Symphony Recording with JW as a balance check. There are a couple of wrong notes but it's all there and to my ears sounds the same. 

best

e


----------



## musicbox (Oct 10, 2022)

Boltrane said:


> Dorico seems like a game changer to me for orchestral mock-ups.
> 
> *One question:* Using the sample libraries (e.g., Spitfire), do you have to build expression maps for Dorico? Or does its playback mode automatically find articulations (long, legato, staccato, etc.) within sample libraries?


There is a active community that is exploring the midi mapping capabilities. Two all in one solutions that seem to be working extrmely good (NotePerformer) and somewhat good (OT Berklee). But there are more every day as more people get involved with the amazing team of dorico. I appreciate further info about these topics and I am more than happy to answer questions in return...


----------



## sonofharris (Oct 17, 2022)

ed buller said:


> I think DORICO is the bee's patella. This the score typed in ( about a day's work ) NO cc tweaking just dynamic markers and Tempo Fiddling. Some Reverb and a taste of Comp across the Master Bus. Mostly VSL with a little help from Berlin and Spitfire.
> 
> View attachment ET The Flying Theme Dorico Mockup.mp3
> 
> ...


Thanx Ed


----------

